# mill operating resource



## alshangiti (19 سبتمبر 2016)

[h=1]The Mill Operating Resource - 2: Mineral Recovery[/h]REVISED​Areas of Study: Mineral Processing
 Qualifies for CMS
This course is the second in a set of two courses on Mill Operating. It is a resource for people who need to understand and operate the equipment used in mineral processing. The second course covers classifiers, pumps, flotation methods, leaching and other methods, thickeners, filters, driers, evolving technology, and mill safety.

[h=3]Author: Ron Magill (Author)[/h]


----------

